

Next.com - sharmajai
http://next.com

======
vxNsr
I was looking for the punchline... I guess in a way this is very Steve
Jobsian, buying next.com for however much and making it the apple website

the store.apple.com link doesn't work... any link taking you away from the
next domain wont work... odd.

well if you go to next.com/buy and use the find a store or find a re-seller
menus you can get away from next.com, curiouser and curiouser

~~~
kristopolous
It was bought in July of 1994¹ for a company called NeXT that Steve Jobs
started in 1985² and sold to Apple in 1996³.

After which he had a second "boardroom coup"[4] which he won; going on to
become the CEO for a second time[5].

The first coup he lost[6], resigned, and started NeXT[7]. Due to horrible
sales of the Lisa[8], Apple III[9], and original Macintosh ref:1984-86[10],
Jobs wasn't trusted to make sound business decisions[11]. NeXT didn't sell
many machines either; only 50k over its 11 years[12]; one of which TBL used to
make the World Wide Web[13].

The nextgen Mac OS was scrapped in favor of a nextgen NeXTStep[14], branded as
OS X[15] [16].

Fun Fact: I own zero Apple products except for some stock I bought in 1998
(after trying a rhapsody developer preview) and one NeXTStation color turbo I
got at a surplus sale in early 2001 (in my parents garage, up in the rafters;
call it an investment). Best $1,000 and $25 I've ever spent, respectively.

[1] <http://who.is/whois/next.com>

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXT#1985.E2.80.931986:_Foundin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXT#1985.E2.80.931986:_Founding_NeXT)

[3] [http://news.cnet.com/Apple-acquires-
Next,-Jobs/2100-1001_3-2...](http://news.cnet.com/Apple-acquires-
Next,-Jobs/2100-1001_3-256914.html)

[4] [http://news.cnet.com/Amelio,-Hancock-out-of-
Apple/2009-1001_...](http://news.cnet.com/Amelio,-Hancock-out-of-
Apple/2009-1001_3-201299.html)

[5] [http://news.cnet.com/Jobs-named-interim-Apple-
CEO/2100-1001_...](http://news.cnet.com/Jobs-named-interim-Apple-
CEO/2100-1001_3-203260.html)

[6]
[http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=JiAyAAAAIBAJ&sjid=3...](http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=JiAyAAAAIBAJ&sjid=36UFAAAAIBAJ&pg=3149%2C1449072)

[7]
[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1987/...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1987/03/02/68751/index.htm)

[8]
[http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=dxEhAAAAIBAJ&sjid=J...](http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=dxEhAAAAIBAJ&sjid=JHQFAAAAIBAJ&pg=1199%2C1760162)

[9] [http://www.nytimes.com/1984/01/16/business/apple-expands-
pro...](http://www.nytimes.com/1984/01/16/business/apple-expands-product-
line.html)

[10]
[http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=CgwhAAAAIBAJ&sjid=T...](http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=CgwhAAAAIBAJ&sjid=TXMFAAAAIBAJ&pg=1100%2C2407604)

[11]
[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1985/...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1985/08/05/66254/index.htm)

[12] <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/next-computer>

[13] <http://www.w3.org/People/Berners-Lee/WorldWideWeb.html>

[14]
[http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/january/new0114c...](http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/january/new0114c.htm)

[15] [http://www.nytimes.com/1998/05/12/business/rhapsody-s-out-
os...](http://www.nytimes.com/1998/05/12/business/rhapsody-s-out-os-x-in-in-
shift-of-gear-at-apple.html)

[16]
[http://www.rhapsodyos.org/misc/rhap_timeline/Rhapsody_Timeli...](http://www.rhapsodyos.org/misc/rhap_timeline/Rhapsody_Timeline_1.html)

------
martingordon
archive.org[1] shows that the URL has redirected to apple.com since at least
2007. There are no entries between 2001 and 2007, but the last one for 2001
has a delayed redirect to apple.com/enterprise. This delayed redirect to the
apple.com domain took place sometime between February and December 1998.
Before that, next.com just loaded Apple Enterprise content.

The last pre-acquisition snapshot is from April 18, 1997:
[http://web.archive.org/web/19970418052856/http://www.next.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/19970418052856/http://www.next.com/)

1: <http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://next.com>

~~~
Gigablah
It's a mirror rather than a redirect though. And I notice there's no
rel=canonical tag. Not like Apple needs it, anyway.

------
gabeio
LOL is that supposed to imply that apple is the next thing? xD okay...
presumptuous much?

~~~
DigitalSea
You've got it all wrong. The domain refers to the company that Steve Jobs
founded when he was first kicked out of Apple in the 80's. The company name is
actually spelt like this, "NeXT" Apple purchased the company back in 1996
which is why the domain points to the Apple site.

~~~
mjhea0
Yup -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXT#1985.E2.80.931986:_Foundin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXT#1985.E2.80.931986:_Founding_NeXT)

